# Terry D's photo thread



## Terry D (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all, although taken quite awhile back, here are the first 4 tropical nw terrestrials I began my collection with from M. Jacobi and folks at tarantulas.com. The pics were taken on 11-24-2009 about 18 days after I got 'em. They grew considerably between that time and have grown, molted 3x since. I have no recent photos but hope to update soon. The first spider is B. boehmei 2, probably male, which was the hairkickingest, and runt at the time- now has well outgrown pic 2, which is B.b.1, probably fem. The 3rd is G.pulchra 2, 4th pic G.p. 1. Those two are neck in neck with G. p 1 still a little ahead. Terry


----------



## Mattyb (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 25, 2010)

*A good friend took the photos.*

Matty, Thanks. Yeah, the boehmei have calmed and do not kick as much anymore, not entirely bald when approaching molts. One is around 3.5", other close to 4" The pulchra are black velvet now and around 3" and 3+" I'm looking forward to get new pics of all the spiders + 3 newest ones. Both the above species, no matter how much fed, always refuse a week or so before molting and look a bit slim, but with notably greater dls + thickness thereafter.

 The photos were taken by my friend Jeff with his Canon 50d. He has an awesome setup. I owe him MUCH for the last few years as he was able to get pics/confirmation of 2 sep. 1st La. state record birds I found. I recently added a 4th- well, somewhat- I only take credit on id'ing that one distantly via phone based on the finder's description when she called shortly after first observing the bird- Green-breasted Mango- a big tropical hummingbird. Jeff and I bird alot together and have found a few 1st La. records of butterflies as well. Jeff's on the ball. He has a really good website- awesome bird and butterfly pics, although not much, if any arachnids- Google Jeff Trahan's butterfly/bird pictures.  Cheers, Terry


----------



## Terry D (May 4, 2010)

*My t's- Molts, sp, names, etc., pics later*

Hi all, First off- much thanks to Fran in attempting to determine the sex of my spiders from horrible vent shots due to glare. Below are sp, names, molt dates and sizes from when first received to current.
1. G. pulchra 2- "Scotty"- male-.75" in early Nov.- crix at first- molts- 12-04-09, 1-04-10, 2-08, 3-19. Now 4" and takes mm dubia.
2. G. p1- "Boo"- female- .75" in early Nov- crix 1st- molts- 12-05-09, 1-03-10, 2-12, 3-29. Now 3.5" and still on the "bottle"= crix
3. B. boehmei 1- "fuega"- female- 1.5"-.75 in early Nov. crix 1st- molts- 12-16-09, 1-23-2010, 4-01-10. Now 3.5"+ and still takes crix.
4. B. boehmei 2- possible fem.- 1.5"-.75" in early Nov. crix 1st- molts- 12-10-09, 1-19-10, 3-11-10. Now 4", takes mm dubia and in premolt.
5. N. tripepii- "Phatty"/ie -possible male- 2.5"-.75" in early Dec. crix 1st- molts- 12-29-09, 1/27-10, 3-05, 4-12. Began taking mm dubia in Mar. Interesting lag between Jan/Mar molts. Now 4"+ More t descriptions in a moment.


----------



## Terry D (May 4, 2010)

*The rest of my t's*

Here's a few more. The pics will be later posted in order with the indivs described. 
6. A. geniculata- female- "Razorback"- 1st on crix, quickly to mm dubia- 2.75" in early Dec. Now 4" +. Molts- 1-10-10, 2-07, 3-25.
7. Gp. 3. Recent arrival along with 4 other tiny sac-mates- were .5" or less a little less than a month ago.- now .75"-1". Molts Gp3- 4-26-10, Gp4-4-24, Gp5-4-27, Gp6-5-02, Gp7-4-24,
8. B. emelia - female- "Amelia"= She's flown.... had to in order to arrive so quick. Now has a big boody and prob approaching pre-molt at 3"+
9. L. klugi- female "Riglet"- She's a regular Bahia Red piglet. Takes mm dubia- is 3.25 or so and well filled out- approaching premolt.
10 P. irminia- tiny, but has doubled since first arriving at less than .5"- eats well, and stays outta sight.
12. Theraphosa sp "Burgundy"- I hate that tag, too. Prob female- "Guyana". Close to 9", maybe slightly larger. Appears very female but no one 100% sure. 3 mm dubia/per week. Pics coming soon!


----------



## Terry D (May 4, 2010)

*The pics*

Hi all, Here are some pics of the t's.


----------



## Terry D (May 4, 2010)

*More pics*

More pics. Btw, anyone else notice the white spotting on pulchra?- possibly formosa?. All the pics were taken on 4-16-2010


----------



## Terry D (May 4, 2010)

More......


----------



## Terry D (May 4, 2010)

*One more try*

I'm guessing I need to become a supporter to post more pics.


----------



## Abby (May 4, 2010)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Abby (May 4, 2010)

You can post as many pictures as you'd like if you convert your pictures to links. I use photobucket to convert mine, I'm sure other people can tell you what they use


----------



## Terry D (May 4, 2010)

*Thank you! Then an "edit"*

Abbie, Thank you!  I posted these 4 as jpg. I'll figure out the rest later :? then go ahead and support as I find the forum helpful- also have quite a few more pics to send.

  Btw, Edit- Numbers in text are wrong for G. pulchra but accompanying info right. Scotty is actually G.p 1, Boo is 2. The rest are okay except for Theraphosa sp. (no pics up yet) should be no. 11. Blah.....;P Cheers, Terry


----------



## VinceG (May 4, 2010)

Really nice ts!


----------



## Terry D (May 5, 2010)

*Thanks*

Vince89, Thanks. I'll put the rest up eventually.

Terry


----------



## Terry D (May 12, 2010)

*More photos*

Hi all,  Here's more photos. The big Theraphosa sp. didn't enjoy being handled. It was ok when nudged onto my hand but gripped me fiercely once lifted from the enclosure. This was the second time and first free-handling since pinch-handling awhile back. I don't believe I'll do it again as the spider didn't care for it. I should have scraped a few calluses off my hand before the pics, but oh well. They're a frequent occurrence in my line of work and I was already tired at the time. Hope y'all enjoy the pics from link below. Cheers, Terry 

http://www2.snapfish.com/comcast/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=3996566009/a=44135541_44135541/


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 12, 2010)

Nice pics and T's.


----------



## Terry D (May 15, 2010)

*Thank you, Jason*

Btw, is anyone having trouble opening the pics from the link? I'm no doubt among the least computer/tech-savvy of anyone aboard but they haven't opened for me without signing in to snapfish after the first initial view through AB for some silly reason. Let me know.

Terry


----------



## Terry D (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's some recent shots plus new additions. 

Gp1 "Scotty"
027 by trdavis22, on Flickr
My big girl Bb2
029 by trdavis22, on Flickr
Bb1- Not far behind 2 in size.

030 by trdavis22, on Flickr
N tripepii. It's hard to believe looking at it's butt that it has only eaten 2 mm dubia in a month-and-a-half. The second pic is of the webbed-up enclosure. Has been premolt for quite some time.
024 by trdavis22, on Flickr.

025 by trdavis22, on Flickr


----------



## Terry D (Nov 16, 2010)

Gp3 "Little Big-butt"
023 by trdavis22, on Flickr


----------



## jt39565 (Nov 16, 2010)

I like the way their buts get so huge like they have been over fed, then deflate post molt.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 16, 2010)

A fuzzy one of Gp7 "Dozer".

021 by trdavis22, on Flickr.
Theraphosa sp "Burgundy"

020 by trdavis22, on Flickr
Grammostola iheringi

018 by trdavis22, on Flickr
L. klugi "Mobi"- escape artist of the bunch. The pic doesn't show her huge butt well. 

017 by trdavis22, on Flickr
Acanthoscurria geniculata "Razorback" She's darkening up now- headed toward latter stages of premolt. She's also been on a "diet" for some time now. 

016 by trdavis22, on Flickr

Hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## Terry D (Nov 16, 2010)

jt39565 said:


> I like the way their buts get so huge like they have been over fed, then deflate post molt.


 No air in there. I assure you! 

Well.........N tripepii and genic will probably lose a few "pounds" in their upcoming molts, though.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 16, 2010)

Terry, glad to see more of your collection! I am really jealous of that A. genic.. She is GORGEOUS! :drool:

So.. In all honesty... What would it take to get her from you?!


----------



## Terry D (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Tommy, Glad you like her. I promise you'll get first pick = 10 or 50 of her firstborn! 

Thanks again for helping me post the pics. :worship:

Terry


----------



## Dangergirl (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Terry - love the tripeii !! My little "Houdini" tripeii has moulted twice since I got her and I can finally see her (lol) I can't wait till she's a beauty like yours


----------



## Terry D (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Danja,  I can't remember exactly what instar it was when she lost her banding/juvenile coloration- somewhere around 3.5"- 4".

:8o on photo quality. All the newer pics were taken late last night. I took a few others in the past week and some a month or so ago that were all fuzzy. Getting rid of the double a's and using the new battery helps alot. 

Cheers,

Terry


----------



## possumburg (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice pics man!


----------



## Terry D (Nov 16, 2010)

Joey, Thanks, bro!


----------



## BCscorp (Nov 17, 2010)

nice spiders you have there!


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Nov 18, 2010)

T D, I'm impressed with the hips on those T's. They look well cared for. I keep mine the same way.


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 18, 2010)

Very nice, that G iheringi looks very nice, remember me it its a male
I want to produce more of those beautiful spiders!
Nice pictures Dear


----------



## Terry D (Nov 18, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> nice spiders you have there!


Thanks bro!....and you have quite a few of those as well.  



JOHN 3:16 said:


> T D, I'm impressed with the hips on those T's. They look well cared for. I keep mine the same way.


Thanks man, I don't have many but try to keep those that I do well fed and happy. Btw, that is one awesome Theraphosa girl you have! 



Anastasia said:


> Very nice, that G iheringi looks very nice, remember me it its a male
> I want to produce more of those beautiful spiders!
> Nice pictures Dear


Thanks, sweetie!! YOU'RE THE PRO so you'll certainly get first dibs if that happens!!  We ALL want you to produce more of these. You certainly know how to crack those hard cases and crank out some outstanding ones. I was kinda hoping with this one that I'll be the one looking for a mm once that time comes, though.....

Thank you all,

Terry


----------



## Terry D (Nov 25, 2010)

Mobi (L klugi) and Razorback (A geniculata) would like to wish everyone a happy turkey day.

	
	
		
		
	


	




<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/trdavis/5206435008/" title="002 by trdavis22, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4084/5206435008_dc07118736.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="002" /></a><a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/trdavis/5206435006/" title="008 by trdavis22, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5243/5206435006_d61fd1354b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="008" /></a>

The collection-<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/trdavis/5206435012/" title="004 by trdavis22, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5206435012_b6929bcd15.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="004" /></a>

Sorry for the fuzz......haven't quite gotten it down....yet! 

Well, There's a very cooperative Snow Bunting in Alabama + record nos. of southerly irrupting Saw-whet Owls. A possible Cassin's Finch has also been reported from Mississippi- so.............. looks like it's shaping up to be an interesting winter in terms of birding!! :} Heading out in about an hour-and-a-half to see what's lurking here in nw La. Happy Thanksgiving y'all.  Terry


----------



## Terry D (Nov 25, 2010)

Forgot to hit barbecued beans..I mean BB code
003 by trdavis22, on Flickr

002 by trdavis22, on Flickr

004 by trdavis22, on Flickr


----------



## Terry D (Nov 29, 2010)

Mobi gets busted in the act.  My L klugi preparing to molt.


002 by trdavis22, on Flickr


----------



## Terry D (Sep 2, 2012)

*Recent G pulchra pics*

Hi all, Here's some recent pics of Scottie- mature ~7" female and Dozer- juvy f ~4.5-5"


First is Scottie-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terry D (Sep 2, 2012)

Oops! Actually the first one is Dozer. Although they're not yet off feed, I'm pretty sure it won't be long until premolt/refusal. Scottie is looking fat although she only gets two to no more than three crickets a week. She'll be in the next pic- that is if I'm working this right..... I plan on attempting to pair her sometime shortly after her next molt

edit- it worked. Scottie is in the last pic above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longviewsteven (Sep 22, 2012)

Very nice Ts and pics!


----------



## Terry D (Sep 22, 2012)

Steven, Thanks bro. I inadvertently removed some earlier ones taken awhile back.


Good luck with that N chromatus pr!! (-:

T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 23, 2012)

Very nice T's


----------



## Terry D (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Storm!


----------

